# Recall of Sportmix Dog (and cat) Food



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Sportmix Dog Food. Manufactured by Midwestern Pet Food, Inc. 
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has recalled pet food products which led to at least 28 deaths and eight illnesses in dogs that ate the recalled product. The recalled lots of food contain “potentially fatal levels of aflatoxin.” It’s a toxin produced by mold grown on corn and other grains.









Pet food recalled after at least 28 dogs die, 8 sick in US


The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has recalled pet food products which led to at least 28 deaths and eight illnesses in dogs that ate the recalled product.




fox8.com


----------



## BettyMiller (Jan 3, 2021)

A nightmare, poor animals. I also tried to feed the dog different types of food, finally we with our veterinarian determined the appropriate food for my poodle. Each organism is different and each dog needs to know the right conditions. To be honest, the poodle breed is very friendly dogs, they completely trust the owner. My dog ate everything, but I saw that not all the food suits her sometimes even had an allergy. Thanks that there are good veterinarians and they helped me a lot with a choice of good feed . Thank you for warning that Sportmix is bad food, I hope my experience will help you.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

The recall has expanded.


----------

